# Flags on the 48  - 2011 - The Ten Year Anniversary



## SilentCal (Jun 14, 2011)

Posted: Tue Jun 14, 2011 7:12 pm    Post subject: Flags on the 48 - 2011 - The Ten Year Anniversary     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's that time of year again. 

Flags on the 48 - 2011 

Sunday, September 11th 2011 

The Ten Year Anniversary. 

http://flagsonthe48.org/ 

For those that are unaware, every year since 2002, normal everyday hikers from all over New England converge on the White Mountains of New Hampshire to raise flags atop all of the 4000 foot peaks. This event started as a challenge and it has now grown into a high mountain tribute to those lost on 9/11. Flags are flown at the summits from noon until 2:00 pm. We leave No Trace and take nothing but photographs. 

Please note: The Event this year is on a SUNDAY. Usually it falls on a Saturday but because the 11th is on a Sunday this year, that is when it will take place. It will revert back to a Saturday in 2012. 

Signups for this years event will commence on July 11th at 6:00 PM. Peaks usually go very quickly. Last year, I believe 36 were spoken for in the first half hour. 

Three peaks provide non-hiker access to their summits. Cannon, Washington and Wildcat D. These are the only peaks that you can pre-register for. Please send me an email through the the Flags site or a PM through here if you are interested in those particular peaks. 

Should you have any questions, please drop me line via e-mail or PM. 

I'd like to thank everyone who has participated in the past to get us to year ten. It's hard to believe one solo Flag on Mt. Liberty spurred so much emotion, effort and friendship.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 21, 2011)

We'll be there!


----------



## ski stef (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow that's cool.  Unfortunately can't do that this year, maybe next!


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

That's a beautiful tribute. My wife lost a good friend of hers who was on the way to Hawaii on vacation with her boyfriend on 9/11 on United flight 175. 

Lynn Goodchild

I'll make sure to tell her family about this, I don't know if they are aware of this or not.... thanks for posting!


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 22, 2011)

Ironically,   The Flags on the 48 website was originally a folder here on Alpinezone back in 2001-2003.   It has since branched out to it's own website.


----------



## Nick (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, I had no clue


----------



## JimG. (Jun 22, 2011)

SilentCal said:


> Ironically,   The Flags on the 48 website was originally a folder here on Alpinezone back in 2001-2003.   It has since branched out to it's own website.



We miss you here Cal...don't be a stranger.


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 22, 2011)

JimG. said:


> We miss you here Cal...don't be a stranger.



Ha!   I can remember when my 300 or so posts was in the Top Ten for total posts on this site.    Times have changed.


----------



## pedxing (Jun 22, 2011)

Like Cal,  I was one of the top posters in the early (quiet) years at AZ when three digit post totals were the mark of a very active poster.  FOT48 is a great event and I'm looking to participate this year.   Every time I've managed to get out for it, I've had a great time.  I finished my 48 participating in the FOT48 in 2007.  I definitely want to be there for the 10th anniversary.

Thanks to Cal for staying active in this.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish I didn't have to go to a wedding that weekend.  I lost my college roommate on 9/11.  He was one of most people working for Cantor Fitzgerald who didn't make it. 

This is a great event.  Hopefully I can participate next year.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 23, 2011)

SilentCal said:


> Ha!   I can remember when my 300 or so posts was in the Top Ten for total posts on this site.    Times have changed.



I'm a believer in quality over quantity.

You and many others from the hiking forums are missed.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 23, 2011)

pedxing said:


> Like Cal,  I was one of the top posters in the early (quiet) years at AZ when three digit post totals were the mark of a very active poster.  FOT48 is a great event and I'm looking to participate this year.   Every time I've managed to get out for it, I've had a great time.  I finished my 48 participating in the FOT48 in 2007.  I definitely want to be there for the 10th anniversary.
> 
> Thanks to Cal for staying active in this.



Another hiking forums poster who is missed. Please check in now and then.


----------



## Breeze (Jun 23, 2011)

I've  been working at the base of the  MWAR   since 2004.  I've  been able to  see ( with binos)  Washington, Adams, Madison, Carter and Wildcat D  flags flying at the same  time, given  clear  summit conditions.    It is  a very special, comforting and uplifting   experience.   A simple thank you  doesn't seem  the least  bit  adequate to convey  my  appreciation  to those who  perform this public witness  in such a private   manner, but   I  do thank  each and everyone who participates.

Breeze


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

JimG. said:


> I'm a believer in quality over quantity.
> 
> You and many others from the hiking forums are missed.



What, you mean 300 posts in the Word Association thread don't count :lol: 

I'd love to work on getting hiking more active. I hope I can get out this year but they will mostly be local 2- 3 hour day trips in my local area... I'll make sure I post up pics when I go, but they won't be awesome overnight trips in New Hampshire


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

Breeze said:


> I've  been working at the base of the  MWAR   since 2004.  I've  been able to  see ( with binos)  Washington, Adams, Madison, Carter and Wildcat D  flags flying at the same  time, given  clear  summit conditions.    It is  a very special, comforting and uplifting   experience.   A simple thank you  doesn't seem  the least  bit  adequate to convey  my  appreciation  to those who  perform this public witness  in such a private   manner, but   I  do thank  each and everyone who participates.
> 
> Breeze



That's amazing Breeze - thanks. I'm going to see if I can try to participate, if there isn't a conflicting memorial event going on for my wife's friend.


----------



## threecy (Jun 23, 2011)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=82565


----------



## Breeze (Jun 23, 2011)

FOT48   will always be  loved.    That  doesn't mean  that   other  remembrances  are  ignored or devalued.  Some folks    find  it meet  and proper  to fly   their stars and  stripes over the Androscoggin  River  Valley  from  Success Mt  off the Hogan  Rd  ATV  access  and  others  from  the  Mahoosuc  AT .   They may or may not meet   the  4000 ft mark, but  the participation speaks  to  all of us.  

 Don't stop  believing. 

 It is   a  truly amazing   day. I can't join in  the   get'r done  part but the  gut feeling translates to    OMG   you've  never felt  so  surrounded  by  the best of the  best. 

 Breeze


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 11, 2011)

24 peaks gone in a minute and a half and 40 in 30 minutes.

We are open!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm PC for Bond!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 5, 2011)

less than a week away!


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome! I hope we get some good pics and reports  

Props again for what you guys do!


----------

